# Horns Across the Nation



## of mice and gods (31/12/13)

So, what other metalheads are there on this forum?

What Bands/metals do you like? Found anything new and cool to share?

Let me start, I like all the all the usual suspects from thrash, speed, death, goregrind, "heavy rock" and a bunch of genres I cant define.. I wont list bands as it could go for ages, but let's say I'm Slayer, not Warrant. Pantera not Anthrax, and Deicide not Limp Bizkit, Morbid Angel not Aqua.

Post up your youtube or other links. Although like most of you, I'm still working through cd's from the 90's (or earlier), I am, however, still open for suggestion.

And here's something a bit different for ya.. A japanese band called Maximum the Hormone..

http://youtu.be/BuPuHL6Wfwo

Al


----------



## Bubba Q (31/12/13)

good ole aussie metal

[flash]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cinvIr-O1k8[/flash]

more aussies...

[flash]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aT1gwBFJm-I&feature=c4-overview&list=UUM3oGEShoOMpTJMnC8EgOkA[/flash]


----------



## Bubba Q (31/12/13)

even more aussies...

[flash]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owXnDTrCGuM[/flash]

even more facking aussies

[flash]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlvp2w7p7-4[/flash]


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/1/14)

Justin Bieber...........


----------



## sp0rk (1/1/14)

I'm a bit of a metalhead
Mostly prog,melodic death, some metalcore and a little bit of black
Going to see Orphaned Land in March


----------



## Cosh (1/1/14)

Yeah \m/ \m/ another metalhead over here! I'm mostly into melodeath these days, plus Behemoth and Devin Townsend. Can't put down a brew without blastbeats in my house!


----------



## poppa joe (1/1/14)

This is a Brewing Forum..Have you got the right forum.
PJ


----------



## goomboogo (1/1/14)

poppa joe said:


> This is a Brewing Forum..Have you got the right forum.
> PJ


Off Topic would appear to be the correct forum.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (1/1/14)

Posted some good stuff in the "What are you listening to" thread over the years. Everyone should listen to Portal.


----------



## of mice and gods (1/1/14)

poppa joe said:


> This is a Brewing Forum..Have you got the right forum.
> PJ


Correct. Did you see how you clicked into the pub then the off topic section? What are you, the fun police?

Taking a lead from Bubba Q.. some more Aussie metal

http://youtu.be/-tb4mmYacig

http://youtu.be/mqMSnWp7GsM

For the guys that like it a little more Prog -
http://youtu.be/tawhVKHeBIo


----------



## of mice and gods (1/1/14)

Cosh, I listened to a lot of Devy last night.. Heavy as a really heavy thing is a great EP!


----------



## dicko (1/1/14)

poppa joe said:


> This is a Brewing Forum..Have you got the right forum.
> PJ


Hi PJ,

I am glad I don't live next door to some of these dudes.... My Elvis would turn in his grave.. :lol: :lol: h34r:


----------



## Northside Novice (1/1/14)

Heard that , 
ACzDC are some what old , from starting off life as a New Year's Eve band !
Fire !(bang)
We salute u


----------



## sp0rk (1/1/14)

Oh, i should have mentioned 
Another HUGE Devy fan here too
Can't wait for Ziltoid 2 and Casualties of Cool


----------



## barls (1/1/14)

steel panther.
nuff said. 
one of the best concerts ive been to
http://steelpantherrocks.com/news/videos/
most of the videos and songs nsfw


----------



## CoopsOz (1/1/14)

I was at steel panther a couple of weeks ago too. I went primarily for the support act (buck cherry) but SP were awesome.


----------



## of mice and gods (1/1/14)

No but really, I think I'm pretty considerate. Actually I find my other neighbour who listens to 80's pop and sings along in the backyard at 3am is probably more offensive than the levels of music coming from my house.

We also play Elvis


----------



## manticle (2/1/14)

Not much of a metal guy but don't mind the occasional bit of finntroll and been getting into a fair amount of sludge recently.
Offensive is the godawful classic rock/pop shit that is being played at the local railway station at peak hour.
Currently listening to Phil Collins and wishing there was a power strike.


----------



## Dave70 (2/1/14)

Ooh goodie. A metal thread.


http://youtu.be/fdRUByppGzc


http://youtu.be/-KFObx3n2K0


http://youtu.be/Bk9G1JlQeFs



Still makes me hard.

Phill makes the best metal face ever.

http://youtu.be/a3JSbOt7CLo



Slayer can lick my arsehole. Grossly ******* overrated in my opinion.


----------



## of mice and gods (2/1/14)

I hear ya manticle, what sludge you listening too? A couple of my mates are pretty into sludge/doom/stoner metal.

Dave70, now we're ******* talking bro. I raise you skinless, cryptopsy and nile

http://youtu.be/aPt4VaTr4Zs

http://youtu.be/z72IHdL1Pkw

http://youtu.be/IKfv2moyN2M


----------



## of mice and gods (2/1/14)

This is pretty catchy too..

http://youtu.be/2iIcBo7MNNU

But if you like really technical stuff you may also dig this

http://youtu.be/wEywYigygnk


----------



## Liam_snorkel (2/1/14)

I never get tired of this album. Straya!

http://youworshipshit.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/1/14)

Also these French bastards. Quality blackened death: http://agoniarecords.bandcamp.com/album/verses-of-fire


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/1/14)

More of a Punk person.....but not that emo goth bullshit. Proper get shitfaced at the pup punk


----------



## manticle (3/1/14)

Mice and men - just got a weedeater CD which I listened to tonight - 16 tons.

Very recently into eyehategod (seeing them in a couple of weeks), buzz-o-ven and sourvein. Don't mind some 13 but the vox are often a bit BM for my liking (not a BM fan at all).

Like you I like heavy and I find slower shit is often heavier - I don't care for metal cliches like high sounding endless fast guitar solos that mean little musically to me and some metal vox (mostly BM, especially second wave and after) make me think of gollum with throat cancer. Some of the early shit is good though - sabbath, venom, bathory etc.

I'm more of a punk guy so the crossover with some genres of hardcore punk is where my metal preference lies - grind, crust, sludge. Less wank, more grit. Actually I'm more of a post punk and industrial/post industrial guy than any of this but sometimes you need to burst a head vein with some heavy guitar and bass.

Also a huge Melvins fan.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/1/14)

Primus.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/1/14)

Primus are great, but ain't metal.


----------



## of mice and gods (3/1/14)

manticle, I'm a big eyehategod fan. Hell I just love all those southern member-swapping bands like corrosion of conformity, soylent green, down, crowbar, superjoint ritual. You might also enjoy an aussie band called pod people, and some american bands like sleep and jesu (don't flame me if you already know this), maybe even bongzilla or my ******* favourite IRON MONKEY (i know, technically not sludge.. but kickass all the same)

http://youtu.be/kIYhqb3gwX8

cheers,
Al

Oh, and ducati boy stu, I thought you were a belieber mate 

edit: grandma


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/1/14)

of mice and gods said:


> Oh, and ducati boy stu, I thought you were a belieber mate


Between Bieber,One Direction and Guy Sebation, I have little room left for PIL, Ramones and Lemy.


----------



## manticle (3/1/14)

I know sleep, bongzilla and corrosion of conformity (but only recently). Others are new to me.


----------



## of mice and gods (3/1/14)

manticle, check this out if you dig clean vocals

http://youtu.be/lomgYXJ3AhU

also, you might be interested in some bands my mates are listening to but i don't know much about like coffins, church of misery and conan.

and for something a little upbeat you cant beat scissorfight

http://youtu.be/F_vLO6tBRL0

and ducati boy, based on your favored bands, I'll meet you half way.. how's this?

http://youtu.be/8gBg_EXBpKc


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/1/14)

Pantera doing Ozzy..

Satan just kicked a nun out of her habbit.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/1/14)

Coffins are great.


----------



## BottloBill (4/1/14)

+1 to corrosion of conformity who consist of members from pantera, down and a few others I can't think of at the moment. I also get into slipknot, Murderdolls, Sepultura, Rammstein, Madball etc etc, can go on forever as I have a room just for my metal collectionB)


----------



## of mice and gods (4/1/14)

Bottlobill, I think you might be thinking of down, who (or previously did) consist of members from pantera, eyehategod, crowbar and corrosion of conformity. But that's just pedantics.. they are all good bands.

Corrosions album 'Deliverance' should be mandatory listening 

and now I have a hankering for some Sep

http://youtu.be/6BOHpjIZyx0


----------



## BottloBill (4/1/14)

True true! omg(easier to write) how about soulfly or nailbomb champ do you go much on them?


----------



## Bubba Q (4/1/14)

these cats are touring together in april, its going to be a corker

[flash]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPPPGMGNg8I[/flash]

[flash]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYdJZgkJ9SI[/flash]


----------



## barls (4/1/14)

surprised no one mentioned these guys
Brainoil - Death of This Dry Season - YouTube


----------



## mattymcfatty (5/1/14)

I'm not a huge fan of metal....more of a punk/hardcore guy....I don't know if you guys would consider this metal or not but there's a band called deafheaven I've been listening to lately...a wierd blend of death vocals and blast beats mixed with very melodic/ messy guitars. ...it's worth watching just to see the fanatical emo kid fans at the front.

Oh! And hi, I'm Matt 

Watch "Deafheaven - Dream House @ Kings (Raleigh, NC) 06/29/13" on YouTube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uC4374TkNYo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/1/14)

That's what we would call "hipster metal"


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/1/14)

They're also touring at the end of the week - a band worth checking out called Hope Drone is supporting them in Brisbane.

Dammit, double post & new page fail.


----------



## mattymcfatty (5/1/14)

Haha! I think you're right Liam.....actually one more band that I like thats maybe a bit more true to the genre.....kings of technical time signatures. 
Watch "The Dillinger Escape Plan - "Farewell, Mona Lisa" Season of Mist / Party Smasher Inc" on YouTube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Q5qvft2i-s&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## mattymcfatty (5/1/14)

Ah didn't even know they were coming. ..probably not a band I would see live anyways.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/1/14)

Mate I'm a huge Dillinger fan.. such a great live act.


----------



## mattymcfatty (5/1/14)

Awesome! I saw em when they played at the forum in sydney a few years ago, like you said, great. live act. I need to backtrack to the album Mike Patton sang on....haven't heard it yet.


----------



## of mice and gods (5/1/14)

bubba, I never really got into skeleton witch. I don't know why, I like thrash and I like those kind of vocals in other bands but the two just don't go together for me. Kind of why I could never really get into Kreator either, but why I love Vader 

bottlo, I remember not being allowed to wear my home-made nailbomb shirt to school free dress day back in the late 90's. Point Blank was my preferred album.. I particularly dig 24 hour bullshit and sum of your achievements. In regards to soulfly I loved the first album but kinda fell away after that. That reminds me I've got a massive sep ep, rare album and singles collection i've been meaning to put on ebay.

http://youtu.be/lycSakcvUps

barls, that's pretty groovy bro. I'm gonna check out more of this brainoil gear.

Ok when we're talking about Dillinger.. how can you go past setting fire to sleeping giants?

http://youtu.be/2dQ2-t_v25g

Matty, sorry that deafheaven band is a bit two ethereal/atmospheric (if that makes sense?) for me bro. I don't listen to a lot of black metal but when I want atmosphere you can't beat aussie boys Nazxul

http://youtu.be/nRwmuRx1FqY

But then I generally feel the need to listen to this to re-balance my inner blackmetal-head

http://youtu.be/WG0x-AdEXjs

Horns up,
Al


----------



## of mice and gods (5/1/14)

Oh and the mike patton ep with dillinger 'irony is a dead scene' is pretty cool, not my favourite but still cool none the less. I really like plagiarism too. When people would come around to my house or complain to me that metal was talentless I would play them a couple of tracks. They absolutely NAIL the covers of Jesus Christ Pose (Soundgarden), Hurt (Nine Inch Nails) and the Justin Timberlake cover I gather is pretty fuckin close too.

Now I would like to see one of the favourite bands of some of these criticisers cover those 3 songs, let alone play a metal song.. talentless my ass.

http://youtu.be/Fc6M4buPOTg

http://youtu.be/DR4H9Xzu3Rk



*edit - my spelling sucks in the morning


----------



## jlm (5/1/14)

My favourite song about metal and being metal, by one of my favourite bands

+1 for the Skeletonwitch tour......can't wait.


----------



## Lecterfan (5/1/14)

I hesitate to just say 'metal' and throw the horns...but I sacrifice ales on the altar of the riff and enjoy it in many forms. I like it local, DIY, visceral, honest, whatever - regardless of genre. Also I preference bands that kick arse live. I also think these threads are kind of like the high school bag with band names scrawled all over it - not many of us bother listening to what the other people put up, but we take some notice and form opinions haha.


The kings...
http://youtu.be/lQzPiS5tdQg

http://youtu.be/imHTkikPSco

http://youtu.be/OS_xmtVCpcI

http://youtu.be/G4riPK2O_dw

http://youtu.be/WeIZYoZRCCA

http://youtu.be/KDbQw82YuQw

http://youtu.be/EZYPA89HsK4

http://youtu.be/cJfwgN9mCho


----------



## mattymcfatty (5/1/14)

I know what you mean Al about deafheaven...I am a sucker for ethereal guitars drenched in reverb and delay. Nazxul sounds pretty good, I'll have to listen to it on a good system opposed to phone speakers. My true love of heavy music lies in hardcore. The classics like black flag, minor threat, descendents and also modern stuff like have heart and comeback kid. By the sounds of it there's a strong aussie metal scene? I'm under the radar.


----------



## BottloBill (5/1/14)

Currently sharing some 8 foot sativa with my neighbour since he decided to play his country music at 6am this morning while he weeded his garden:angry:


----------



## manticle (5/1/14)

As a guy slowly getting into bits and pieces Lecter, I listen to most links. Don't like them all but only know that by checking them out.


----------



## manticle (5/1/14)

Anyone know ignivomous? Melbourne death act that have a few releases and international tours under their belt. Generally I don't get into the supernatural influenced metal (another reason I like sludge over black) but very good at what they do to an untrained ear.


http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=57IJiNe897c


----------



## Lecterfan (5/1/14)

mattymcfatty said:


> I know what you mean Al about deafheaven...I am a sucker for ethereal guitars drenched in reverb and delay. Nazxul sounds pretty good, I'll have to listen to it on a good system opposed to phone speakers. My true love of heavy music lies in hardcore. The classics like black flag, minor threat, descendents and also modern stuff like have heart and comeback kid. By the sounds of it there's a strong aussie metal scene? I'm under the radar.


Deafheaven... I go for Wolves In The Throne Room. Avoids both necro kvlt and hipster silliness (although Naxzul are pretty cool, just not as much fun as Sad Ex were)...of course WITTR comes with a heap of quasi-hippy deep-ecology silliness. Sigh. Still, WITTR are my go-to for that stuff.

My HC will usually be NYHC. Ag Front live at the Corner many years ago and Madball at the Punters club. Gold. Musically I am equally enamoured by the no-nonsense approach AND the widdlly-wankery of long hair guitar shredding metalz. Ian MacKaye remains a personal hero and inspiration, regardless of how much I enjoy Iron Maiden.

Manticle, my comment was not aimed so much at the likes of you as the 'seasoned' metal heads who generally already approach things with a certain perspective. I LOVE (but always feel a bit self-conscious in) these threads - like there is a certain amount of 'measuring' going on among those who listen to the most brutal and extreme hee hee. Like Jello Biafra said: 'heavy metal - no high school gym teacher could get so many kids to dress alike'.


----------



## manticle (5/1/14)

Abolutely.

My mate in the band mentioned above is a quiet nerdy guy who lives with his mum and brother and is studying a masters in librarianship. He paints warhammer figurines and is into military industrial and ambient industrial (also makes and performs the same).

Went to a local metal night at the Bendigo castle with some other mates and ran into him there and the metal uniform was on - denim jacket with patches of unreadable bands etc. Was rife through the crowd although every hardcore punk gig I've been to is identical. We individuate through conformity.


----------



## mattymcfatty (5/1/14)

I struggle with live hardcore gigs for that reason Manticle. The "scene" can be so close minded and judgemental. It has become a counter culture based really on fashion and cool life choices (veganism, straight edge) I live in the illawarra and the street punk shows are a lot more fun and diverse culturally.


----------



## mattymcfatty (5/1/14)

I'll check out WITTR. I got a soft spot for the nyhc bands as well.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/1/14)

manticle said:


> Anyone know ignivomous?


Thanks for the reminder. Saw them once or twice at rosies when obsidian was putting on shows.


----------



## manticle (5/1/14)

mattymcfatty said:


> I struggle with live hardcore gigs for that reason Manticle. The "scene" can be so close minded and judgemental. It has become a counter culture based really on fashion and cool life choices (veganism, straight edge) I live in the illawarra and the street punk shows are a lot more fun and diverse culturally.


**** it. You turn up, do your thing and enjoy what is good. You don't have to be a mindless robot. My mate mentioned above is a very intelligent bloke and very analytically critical. If the uniform helps him fit (or maybe he just likes it and doesn't mind that eveeryone else does too) then so be it.

It's funny that hardcore can be that way but we don't have to buy into it. Even warehouse parties with local grind acts and $2 beers still have an unseemly number of guys in black with dreads, caps, black jeans and military boots and jackets with all the right patches. They like it they wear it. I'll wear my orange chiffon blouse and paisley pantaloons and we can all drink beer and rock out to lyrics no-one can understand. I like to make my own in such situations.

I like biscuits
do you like biscuits,
yes I like biscuits
FUUUUUCK Yooooouwa

No more pork fat
No more pork fat
no more pork fat
no more FUUUUCK YOOOOOUUUUWA!!

And my favourite:

I'm angry
really, really angry
Yes I'm angry

now

FUUUUCKK YOOOUWA


----------



## mattymcfatty (5/1/14)

Too funny! The imagery in that comment is gold.


----------



## of mice and gods (6/1/14)

Lecterfan, you should relax mate. We're all friends here. This isn't some kind of pissing contest (but I know what you are getting at, there are a lot of jaded metal people around). Fortunately it seems the blokes on this thread are all pretty friendly and open minded. I think it's a good place for people to be able to throw it out there and maybe get some new bands to check out. I for one have been checking out the videos and links posted (by the way I'm a big damamged and frankenbok fan, I was also looking for sadistik exekutions' volcanik violence on youtube... but alas no cigar).

I listen to all sorts of music from classical and honky tonk to blues, funk and all types of metal and hardcore. As long as it's good, I'll listen to it.. it just so happens a lot of what i think is good is heavy stuff. However, I do also wear boots, camo pants and band tshirts as my default get up.. call me conformist, but I like to think I'm waving a flag to all the other metalheads out there. It's kinda cool when some stranger on the street makes a positive comment about a band whose shirt you're wearing. But they're only clothes, not an obligation. Also, I think knowing that most bands make most of their money out of merch (not albums), I think it's a great way to support the bands you like.

I've seen enough mud slinging between fans of different bands, different sub-genres, different era's.. it really bites when fans of heavy music spend all their time tearing apart other bands in a slightly different sub-genre of heavy music. Generally that is why i don't get into sub-genre shit and just say i like 'metal' or heavy music. Some of it may technically be rock or doom, some may be new school hardcore.. but in the end if it's good it's good and I don't really care what sub-genre some jackoff at a pop-culture magazine has labelled a band as.

As Tom Araya would say,

'Listen, you guys in the front here? Keep an eye on each other alright? If you see somebody goin' down? Help em out, alright? That's what you're here to do. Help each other out'.

And with that and all the talk of old school hardcore, here's some newer stuff 

http://youtu.be/MA0Wt0OlCeY

http://youtu.be/oLfgGTXAA60

http://youtu.be/oeiOVGhjAiU

http://youtu.be/mywBzfns8n8

Cheers!
Al


----------



## of mice and gods (6/1/14)

Bottlobill, hate made me or season for assault?

http://youtu.be/kRURqFTunB4

I love sharing this with the neighbours


----------



## manticle (6/1/14)

You'll find lecter is generally a pretty relaxed bloke and probably not having a go at you or the thread.
Pretty sure he'd be the first to pick up any bloke who got squashed in the mosh (not in a gay way, just in a ranga bearded, tattooed, cowboy hatted, laconic, philosophical way).

With qi gong.


----------



## Lecterfan (6/1/14)

I'm not un-relaxed dude, just passing comment on a culture that exists on the internet in general haha! I love me the metalz!

edit - hahahaha @Manticle...bit upset you think I'd leave out the gay option though, I am nothing if not open to new experiences - brings a new meaning to "caught in a mosh"...


----------



## manticle (6/1/14)

Actually he did have a go at the thread.
**** him and his hop garden.


----------



## manticle (6/1/14)

You be as gay as you want to be. Steve hughes doesn't mind and neither does gaahl (nor do I one bit you handsome scottish viking cowboy)
For black metal gorgoroth have occasional moments. Certainly more brutal, less lord of the rings.

Anyone here familiar with the black panda of death and warfare (aka rob darken/graveland)?


----------



## Lecterfan (6/1/14)

manticle said:


> Actually he did have a go at the thread.
> **** him and his MAGNIFICENT AND UNRIVALLED hop garden THAT PRODUCES ALES THAT I ADORE.


Ahhh my dear Heathcliff. Ad Majorem Sathanas Glorium (I think it's Latin for 'lots of excellent raisins' ) has to be one album that you can overlook the satanic bullshit - it is ******* epic.

@Of Mice And Gods - yes, you, as a fellow metalhead, are all too aware of the arbitrary divisions that are created among lovers of heavy music. It really annoys me...there is so much crossover that the inter webs seems to have exacerbated. I listen to more Baroness than I do Bathory nowadays, but I never forget where I came from and to see me in real life (as Manticle summed up above) I am a walking 80s metal cliche haha.


----------



## manticle (6/1/14)

There is an ambient industrial act called stratvm terror who have a couple of very brutal instrumental tracks that pretty much sum up most of the elements of heavier extreme metal that I like. No axe solo, no vox at all - just brutal heavy savage riffage punctuated by blast beats.
Electronically produced so not for purists but I'll hunt up the specific tracks when I'm not on the phone.


----------



## mattymcfatty (6/1/14)

Can't forget these badasses. Metal, hardcore, reggae classic.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGzA8KXW3WI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/1/14)

So many sug-genre's of metal its hard to define what metal is sometimes. Each band seems to have its owne sub-genre. 

Got to love a denim clad, dreadied ranga goth with the full white-black goth make-up the wears dunlop volleys. 

So wish I got a pic

Me...jeans, workboots and a T-shirt ( usually a Ducati one ). But its all about the music. Who cares what we wear.


----------



## billygoat (6/1/14)

Lecterfan said:


> but I never forget where I came from and to see me in real life (as Manticle summed up above) I am a walking 80s metal cliche haha.


Think Vyvyan from "The Young Ones" and you won't be far off.


----------



## of mice and gods (6/1/14)

manticle & lecterfan, don't get me wrong lads. I wasn't offended or nor did I think anything was an attack on me or this thread. I just wanted to pre-emptively denounce sub-genre infighting and who's-listened-to-what-longer-than-thee arguments which as we all know are all too common on the internet.

Eat, drink and horns up, for tomorrow ye may die.

Al


----------



## manticle (7/1/14)

Hopefully this works

From my post above if anyone cares - Stratvm Terror - curses. Only recording online I could find of this. Their other stuff is much more ambient (still very disturbing and brutal, just no blast beats)

http://musicville.fm/listen.php?play=aHR0cDovL2NzNDI0M3Y0LnZrLm1lL3U0NjUyODEyL2F1ZGlvcy8zYjg1ODUyMjA3Y2YubXAzP2V4dHJhPTM0VUtwcmZsTEZOUUJiWEYyc1J5UXR4bkZUYVRXbUxwcXpwWndKRFBtYTd3SC1hN1BKMWp3UVpsLUJEbVBIbW5kS2xlRk1TeHdUMWhZZ2tReGV2TW5zeGhkWVNE&track=Stratvm+Terror+-+Curses

If that doesn't work, go here: http://musicville.fm/Stratvm+Terror.asp and scroll down till you get to cvrses.

Also this is a favourite:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_kqKBCJ6iA


Not metal either of them but possibly of interest. Sounds a bit tinny on the net -actual recordings are a lot more full.


----------



## manticle (7/1/14)

of mice and gods said:


> I was also looking for sadistik exekutions' volcanik violence on youtube... but alas no cigar).


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLyP5CMyij0


----------



## manticle (7/1/14)

More from AU:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vT5Hlh6B4rs

and crossover with hardcore punk: (again AU):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQtJcF1l9ig


----------



## Bizier (7/1/14)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxnVuvywUUQ

I really loved that Beanflipper track of of that triple j 13 compilation at the time.


----------



## Bizier (7/1/14)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wB-56e70844


I listened to them at the chaos/roots time, and bought later ones because, but the only stuff I've wanted to listen to in the last 15 years is this old shit.


----------



## of mice and gods (7/1/14)

manticle, cheers bro! I love that song, your youtube searching skills must be far superior to mine 

http://youtu.be/6T1bmFs7d4g


----------



## toolio666 (8/1/14)

Ok then.

Tool, Metallica (old stuff), Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, Sepultura, Nine Inch Nails...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manticle (8/1/14)

of mice and gods said:


> manticle, cheers bro! I love that song, your youtube searching skills must be far superior to mine


It was the extra 'k' that did it.


----------



## chunckious (9/1/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Posted some good stuff in the "What are you listening to" thread over the years. Everyone should listen to Portal.


It's just noize Liam


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/1/14)




----------



## herbo (9/1/14)

manticle said:


> Also a huge Melvins fan.


Saw them recently, was a bit cooked, great hair.

Wildeornes. Good metal, great stubby holders B)


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/1/14)

Aosoth - IV: Arrow In Heart.

http://agoniarecords.bandcamp.com/album/iv-arrow-in-heart

french black metal with death sensibilities. ie, little to no reverb, crunchy guitar tone, good production quality. very solid album.

EDIT: I've decided to use this thread to post what I'm currently listening to if it's metal, instead of flooding the "what are you listening to" thread with shit that nobody likes.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/1/14)

this is sick. They used to be a kind of american blackmetal supergroup - but this new stuff is completely different. Raw sludgey guitar, roomy drum sound..

Twilight - Lungs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxmM5H8iXEk


----------



## Cosh (16/1/14)

I'm off to see Rotting christ in brissie tonight. \m/


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/1/14)

Awesome get your arse into gear, Rome (ex devolved) are opening. The amenta are sick too, I think these might be their last live shows before becoming a studio only band... I'd be there if a had the cash


----------



## lukiferj (16/1/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> this is sick. They used to be a kind of american blackmetal supergroup - but this new stuff is completely different. Raw sludgey guitar, roomy drum sound..
> 
> Twilight - Lungs
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxmM5H8iXEk


Wow. Very different. Wonder if it's Thurstons influence. Pretty sure I read that Blake Judd is out too so bit of a lineup change. Awesome in any case, although I dig all of their stuff. Both in Twilight and their individual bands/solo stuff.


----------



## Cosh (17/1/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Awesome get your arse into gear, Rome (ex devolved) are opening. The amenta are sick too, I think these might be their last live shows before becoming a studio only band... I'd be there if a had the cash


that was a pretty cool gig. Rotting christ were solid and the amenta were awesome!


----------



## Cosh (18/1/14)

New Amon Amarth video for Father of the Wolf. Friggen Epic!
http://youtu.be/KwdcFVsmYtU


----------



## Bubba Q (19/1/14)

DUNGEON!!!!

[flash]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kk4hcOSni8U[/flash]

Kylie!

[flash]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1i3cBS2kx8&list=PLcOkxxcYmVvw8R-jorgp3JNG66Xztlk_C&feature=share&index=1l[/flash]


----------



## Dave70 (21/1/14)

Rollins Band always reminds my of beer in plastic cups, getting elbowed in the mouth and having a shoe raked from my foot at the Horden Pavilion. 
Good times.

http://youtu.be/o28dyt7w3As


----------



## Bridges (21/1/14)

Love Rollins. Love that when he was fronting Blackflag he grew his hair to piss of skinheads. Awesome.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/1/14)

this album is good fun. turn it up

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJ0RFTMpX30


----------



## Cube (24/1/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> this album is good fun. turn it up



My god that is sub garage band. So sub it's in fucken china. Just some idiot screaming. And screaming badly.


----------



## of mice and gods (24/1/14)

Cube, you might like this one instead mate..

http://youtu.be/tREebpQgKj4


----------



## of mice and gods (24/1/14)

Still my favourite cannibal corpse song

http://youtu.be/MK1HSs-nI1Y

happy friday lads


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/1/14)

Cube said:


> My god that is sub garage band. So sub it's in fucken china. Just some idiot screaming. And screaming badly.


It takes a lot of skill to play that one note.


----------



## Gar (24/1/14)

of mice and gods said:


> happy friday lads


Cranking a bit of Motorhead tonight, I can't say I'm into stuff too heavy these days (death, black, metalcore etc) but as for your screen name and avatar.

Excellent band!

Lets have a little clutchage FFS 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4WlqxPzQ28

One more for good luck h34r:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5j0OXcObml0

Bugger it, last one h34r:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53qeiAVjHQU


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/1/14)

some doom/grind.. I suppose you would call it. Shares members with Primitive Man, so don't bother clicking it Cube.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hl7C3ry3_eE


----------



## Cube (25/1/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> some doom/grind.. I suppose you would call it. Shares members with Primitive Man, so don't bother clicking it Cube.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hl7C3ry3_eE


Ok - will not.


----------



## Cube (25/1/14)

of mice and gods said:


> Cube, you might like this one instead mate..
> 
> http://youtu.be/tREebpQgKj4


My ears, dear god they bleeeeeeed. Quick, gimme some Korn to come down.


----------



## Cube (25/1/14)

Gar said:


> Cranking a bit of Motorhead tonight, I can't say I'm into stuff too heavy these days (death, black, metalcore etc) but as for your screen name and avatar.
> 
> Excellent band!
> 
> ...


Not bad, not bad. Some light metalish there. I'll get the CD's from the library and see how they sound.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (26/1/14)

Since when were Clutch metal?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/1/14)

:beerbang: the new Behemoth goes alright:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQj7Omlqdi8


----------



## of mice and gods (31/1/14)

Believe it or not Clutch actually started as a pretty metally band.

http://youtu.be/WIr3aJFt6jc
(remembering they were together awhile before getting a music video and comparing with current sound will give you a general trajectory).

Flamesuit activated.


----------



## of mice and gods (31/1/14)

fuckin huzzah! one of my favourite songs

http://youtu.be/Y4tRFHJGBso

could have been a swan on a glassy lake, could have been a gull in a clippers wake, could have been a lady bug on a wind chime...


----------



## bigwillyaus (31/1/14)

Evening all, stumbled across this thread and have to add one of my favourite bands

http://youtu.be/DAAXK3Mzm2k

http://youtu.be/JjArt7L1N10

Big willy


----------



## Liam_snorkel (4/2/14)

here's one for Cube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3IKmjzwlpc


----------



## Dave70 (4/2/14)

http://youtu.be/W3v3RvXRiuY


Probably not the ideal platform for this medium, but beats the **** out of a Whitney Houston cover in my book.
Goddess..

http://youtu.be/wfeoDIiJKnE


----------



## sp0rk (4/2/14)

Oh man, just started listening to Dead Kelly
These guys are so great!
(no video as I'm at work)


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/2/14)

if any of you are from Melbourne you should go see Whitehorse & Hope Drone this saturday.
https://www.facebook.com/events/457541017691198/?ref=22


----------



## Bubba Q (15/2/14)

[flash]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KO8dmG3vUbw[/flash]

King Parrot's new clip


----------



## lukiferj (16/2/14)

The new Twilight record is awesome.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUKLEE_x350&feature=share


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/2/14)

Has it leaked?


----------



## lukiferj (16/2/14)

Potentially


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/2/14)

Say no more..


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/2/14)

new Mayhem. Audio quality isn't great but the song rips:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oh8e3d6h_a4


----------



## SmallFry (21/2/14)

Probably best place thread for this link

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-y1N29vH2Y


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/2/14)

hah! nailed it.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/2/14)

At my niece's 4th birthday party the other week, the boys were running around causing havoc as they do, so we told them to get on the trampoline (in the cage). I couldn't help but thinking that it looked like an epic little circle pit, so I took a vid and set it to music:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxHAj2i6SkY


----------



## sponge (21/2/14)

Love the breakdown.


----------



## Dave70 (21/2/14)

..he..he..he..



http://youtu.be/A-y1N29vH2Y


----------



## Cube (21/2/14)

Listening to Newsted - Heavy Metal. 

******* rocks.


----------



## sponge (21/2/14)

These guys do really get weirder with each release.

God bless 'em.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdwT5JlH8gM


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/2/14)

haha that's amazing. WTF is going on at the end there?? love it. I'd completely forgotten about them.

on the topic of awesome Japanese bands.. I saw these guys recently. great live show & engaging frontman.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TX8tL8edjng


----------



## sponge (21/2/14)

Dear lord they're a messed up band.

As I'm sure you're aware, most of their older stuff is a 'better' (for lack of a better term) mix of metal/hardcore and cheesy j-pop, whereas that song is just polar opposites at either end of the song.

Still thoroughly enjoyable though.


----------



## Weizguy (22/2/14)

northside novice said:


> image.jpg
> 
> Heard that ,
> ACzDC are some what old , from starting off life as a New Year's Eve band !
> ...


Hey Northside, is that a La Corne glass? Where can I get one?

BTW, any old punkers out there still enjoying Poison Idea or Tankard (beer related German thrash)?


----------



## shaunous (23/2/14)

Dave70 said:


> ..he..he..he..
> 
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/A-y1N29vH2Y


That............ Is awesome!


----------



## Cube (23/2/14)

Started listening to iTunes Radio. What an excellent way to find new bands now I have a few stations set up and the auto find feature is superb!


----------



## lukiferj (23/2/14)

Bandcamp. Best way to find new bands and music.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/2/14)

Last.fm / mates / gigs to find them, bandcamp to listen to them


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/2/14)

the new Behemoth album is good fun.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTQVVS0pFn0


----------



## Dave70 (5/3/14)

I was a little surprised to learn these guys are from Un Zud. 
This is about the least disturbing video of theirs I could find. 
I think sumo and sludge make for a nice pairing actually.

http://youtu.be/xbHZfEGKPL4


----------



## manticle (5/3/14)

So sludgy and thick like volcanic mud.

I like.

I'll be checking out more and making some new purchases if their stuff is like the beginning of your link.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/3/14)

fully sick bro, nice find.

sounds like an iron monkey record at a lower speed.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/3/14)

this is just awesome. german black metal solo project. great music & clip.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJ4exWMvrcs


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/3/14)

whee, here's another one. french black metal with hardcore-ish vocals. drummer from Arkhon Infaustus. great video too..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMFvZ57S4Yg


----------



## manticle (6/3/14)

> I was a little surprised to learn these guys are from Un Zud.
> This is about the least disturbing video of theirs I could find.
> I think sumo and sludge make for a nice pairing actually.
> 
> http://youtu.be/xbHZfEGKPL4


just grabbed a meth drinker album from discogs and came across Moloch (which also made the purchase list).

Seems a very popular name among metal bands as there's about 8 or so I came across in encyclopaedia metallum but it's the UK slduge band I'm referring to.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-L5F6q3jIo


----------



## wereprawn (7/3/14)

Noticed some of you are into Deathcore stuff. Don't understand a ******* word of it myself but my lil bro is lead vocalist in a band called caraway seed down on the central coast of NSW. I'll give em a plug.They play gigs regularly so if your into this sort of stuff check em out.

http://youtu.be/7-U45S6I_p8


----------



## Mardoo (7/3/14)

I'll just apologize now...

http://www.dailydot.com/lol/babymetal-metal-japanese-pop/


----------



## manticle (8/3/14)

**** yeah

http://www.metalobsession.net/2014/01/15/finntroll-touring-australia-this-june/


----------



## peas_and_corn (9/3/14)

Alestorm- for when you want to hear some good ol' pirate metal.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ta-Z_psXODw[/youtube]


----------



## shaunous (9/3/14)

My dick just moved...

http://www.metalhammer.co.uk/news/new-tool-album-100-done/


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (10/3/14)

Saw Amon Amarth at soundwave this year and they blew me away. Even had a hull of a ship on stage.
Viking metal oh yeah.
YouTube


----------



## Mardoo (11/3/14)

peas_and_corn said:


> Alestorm- for when you want to hear some good ol' pirate metal.
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ta-Z_psXODw[/youtube]


Effin' hell, now THAT hits my metal spot!


----------



## shaunous (11/3/14)

Mardoo said:


> Effin' hell, now THAT hits my metal spot!


+1

Thats fukin cool...


----------



## Dave70 (11/3/14)

Milk-lizard84 said:


> Saw Amon Amarth at soundwave this year and they blew me away. Even had a hull of a ship on stage.
> Viking metal oh yeah.
> YouTube



Soon to promote their own beverage?
I'd say its on the cards.

http://youtu.be/mClSA1LZPIs


----------



## Proffs (11/3/14)

How about these local Brissie pirates then? 
http://youtu.be/Q38_Af3RFQY


----------



## lukiferj (12/3/14)

An oldie but a goodie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iw2damZnaAU


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/3/14)

I remember first hearing them on a Spanglish compilation with the song MARCHA DE ODIO with the chorus in stereo cookie monster vox, I thought **** this is pretty heavy.. sounds like the kind of cnts who wouldn't hesitate to hit you with a machete.


----------



## lukiferj (12/3/14)

Ha. Cartel metal? 

Lyric translations are seriously hilarious though.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/3/14)

Could be that the CD cover put the imagery in my head haha. Its a pretty sweet album with some varied stuff on it. Also has a track by Puya who are IMO an amazing band.


----------



## lukiferj (15/3/14)

Looking forward to this album but although they're all amazing musicians, I expect the sum of all parts will be less than I am hoping for. These 2 are pretty listenable though.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJE_V3QACRk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/3/14)

There's something not quite right about it hey


----------



## Cube (15/3/14)

God knows why but only recently discovered HellYeah. 

Awesome.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/3/14)

Really?


----------



## Cube (16/3/14)

Hell yeah, bearch.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/3/14)

new Aborted.

so silly and impressive at the same time.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFIDFsfa3F4


----------



## peas_and_corn (20/3/14)

A band that has songs using Schwarzenegger quotes

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbtlPCbhVGw[/youtube]


----------



## Proffs (21/3/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> There's something not quite right about it hey


I think it's just that they're trying to jam so much creativity into shitty repetitive Cavalera riffs. Troy, Greg & David all come from bands with really interesting platforms to build upon. It's boring...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/3/14)

Greg shouldn't be playing guitar he should he charging around smashing shit.


----------



## lukiferj (21/3/14)

And walking on top of people.


----------



## lukiferj (21/3/14)

Working from home today. Happy Friday

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0or1SoJtvWc


----------



## Forever Wort (21/3/14)

I didn't realise there was a metal thread on AHB.

:super:


----------



## lukiferj (21/3/14)

And in keeping the theme blackish for today

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcSh7lNhJ08

edit side note: This was recorded entirely on a tascam 4 track cassette player. Pretty awesome.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/3/14)

I hope it was powered by a goat-pulled treadwheel.


----------



## lukiferj (21/3/14)

I would say so. With nooses used for the rope.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/3/14)

here's something I got put onto this week. Swedish black metal with death metal guitar tones. They _sound/ like portal, but with discernible riffs and drum patterns. They even figured out how to make a tambourine sound grim.

http://nuclearwarnowproductions.bandcamp.com/album/grave-ekstasis_


----------



## lukiferj (21/3/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ad90kEXKSG4

This is a great album


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/3/14)

keep em coming, this is great. the vocals on the Leviathan album are sick. No reverb, thank ****!


----------



## lukiferj (21/3/14)

I really like all their albums but there is something about this first one that I can't get enough of

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvho-_yrAEs


----------



## lukiferj (21/3/14)

Also an oldie but a goodie. If only it was still raining... or snowing... in Brisbane.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWqhN5I_5wM


----------



## jlm (21/3/14)

Bastardhammer. The name stood out immediately. Sounds like Wolverine Blues era Entombed but a little sludgier, and with a sense of humour.......my favourite lyric (from the song 100 way to die in a rock and roll band) "Have a heart attack, like Peter Steele, accepting a ride, from your buddy Vince Neil"

http://bastardhammer.bandcamp.com


----------



## Forever Wort (21/3/14)

Some good tunes in this thread. Looking forward to the Carcass gig in June. I will miss out on Morbid Angel as I am going to be in Cairns. It bites as they originally scheduled the show for the week before. I know it is a cash-in nostalgia tour, but seeing Convenant played sequentially in its entirety would be well wicked.


----------



## Mardoo (25/3/14)

Vale Odorus Urungus

http://www.fasterlouder.com.au/news/38840/Tributes-flow-for-Gwar-frontman-Dave-Brockie-aka-Oderus-Urungus


----------



## jlm (25/3/14)

Mardoo said:


> Vale Odorus Urungus
> 
> http://www.fasterlouder.com.au/news/38840/Tributes-flow-for-Gwar-frontman-Dave-Brockie-aka-Oderus-Urungus


Pretty gutted about this. Gwar were one of my favourite bands and brokie a hilarious dude. Rip.


----------



## shaunous (25/3/14)

Yeh heard that one JJJ today.
I don't know how many times I used to listen to this song on repeat, I wasn't heavily into them, but this song was played a lot before heading out on the MotorCross bikes for a ride.


p.s. Damn that was a long time ago now. Me be old.


----------



## lukiferj (26/3/14)

Depressing junkie USBM. Can't wait for the final album.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCwauWLlo_c&oref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DdCwauWLlo_c&has_verified=1


----------



## manticle (26/3/14)

Meth drinker LP arrived yesterday. Thanks to Dave70 for putting me onto them.


----------



## Dave70 (27/3/14)

Cheers. 
Use responsibly.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (31/3/14)

new Thou:

http://thou.bandcamp.com/album/heathen


----------



## Forever Wort (30/4/14)

What do people think of the new Mastodon track? I think it is disappointing. But ultimately The Hunter grew on me; so the album may come together well around the track as a whole.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4PztrhXkXo


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/4/14)

The artwork is amazing but the music is boring, those choruses.. why? yawn yawn yawn. I got bored of the hunter pretty quickly, sadly. They really just seem to me like a band that is in cruise control. You just have to compare that to Leviathan or Blood Mountain to see what I mean. Maybe the rest of the album will be more interesting & raw?


----------



## Forever Wort (30/4/14)

I don't think it will, from what they've been saying. I agree with your sentiments; Leviathan is a masterpiece in my book and Mastodon have descended since then. But they seem to be genuinely and thoughtfully into their new style which is all you can ask for when bands evolve: integrity.


----------



## sponge (1/5/14)

Blood mountain is one of my all time favourite albums, as a perfect mix of the raw brutality of leviathan and more melodic and technical crack the skye.

Hunter was a huge disappointment in my books.. such a step back for them (IMO, not theirs) and seems like they're still going in that direction with the latest release.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (2/5/14)

not really metal, but it's heavy (and awesome): http://idylls.bandcamp.com/


----------



## lukiferj (2/5/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> not really metal, but it's heavy (and awesome): http://idylls.bandcamp.com/


 Have been listening to this a bit lately. I like it a lot.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/5/14)

lukiferj said:


> Looking forward to this album but although they're all amazing musicians, I expect the sum of all parts will be less than I am hoping for. These 2 are pretty listenable though.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJE_V3QACRk&feature=youtube_gdata_player





Liam_snorkel said:


> There's something not quite right about it hey





Proffs said:


> I think it's just that they're trying to jam so much creativity into shitty repetitive Cavalera riffs. Troy, Greg & David all come from bands with really interesting platforms to build upon. It's boring...





Liam_snorkel said:


> Greg shouldn't be playing guitar he should he charging around smashing shit.





lukiferj said:


> And walking on top of people.



the album is streaming now. I'm currently 1/2 through, it's decent but still sounds like a 3-man circle-jerk. Probs won't listen to it again ever.

http://www.metalsucks.net/2014/05/07/killer-killed-album-premiere/


----------



## lukiferj (9/5/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> the album is streaming now. I'm currently 1/2 through, it's decent but still sounds like a 3-man circle-jerk. Probs won't listen to it again ever.
> 
> http://www.metalsucks.net/2014/05/07/killer-killed-album-premiere/


Beyond average.


----------



## lukiferj (9/5/14)

Here's something to look forward to. When the album is released 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxCujcxU4oQ


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/5/14)

haha h34r:


----------



## Fat Bastard (9/5/14)

Weedeater are coming to Australia!
Another band I never thought I'd get a chance to see live.
Fat assed* southern grooves and cough syrup vocals.

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9IICXc26o8[/youtube]

Lynyrd Skynyrd covers too. If you don't like Skynyrd, I cannot take your musical opinion seriously.

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrmIkdO4s0o[/youtube]

Hope we get a bit of Dixie Dave chunder action.







Same dude had to cancel a tour because he shot his toe off. Legend.


----------



## lukiferj (10/5/14)

Yeah this is going to be a great show.


----------



## manticle (10/5/14)

Fat Bastard said:


> Weedeater are coming to Australia!


You just made my day. Hopefully doesn't suffer the same fate as the eyehategod tour.


----------



## geneabovill (10/5/14)

Just checked out Weedeater. Fuuuuuuck that's good gear.


----------



## sp0rk (20/5/14)

Dead Kelly's cover of Solid Rock is ******* awesome

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-P2Stz5HmY


----------



## peas_and_corn (22/5/14)

Austrian Death Machine- a great band that writes songs based around Schwarzenegger quotes. This is one of my favourites, "I'll Be Back".

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDwOJOTvLzE[/youtube]


----------



## Fat Bastard (22/5/14)

manticle said:


> You just made my day. Hopefully doesn't suffer the same fate as the eyehategod tour.


You spoke too soon. eyehatemanticle.

Fvck amateur promotors.


----------



## lukiferj (23/5/14)

peas_and_corn said:


> Austrian Death Machine- a great band that writes songs based around Schwarzenegger quotes. This is one of my favourites, "I'll Be Back".
> 
> [youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDwOJOTvLzE[/youtube]


 This dude just got convicted of trying to have his wife killed.


----------



## peas_and_corn (23/5/14)

lukiferj said:


> This dude just got convicted of trying to have his wife killed.


The singer or Schwarzenegger? Either way it's the first I've heard of that


----------



## manticle (23/5/14)

You haven't read enough wikipedia. 6 years.


----------



## lukiferj (23/5/14)

Was all over the news last week.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/5/14)

The interview with him was a bit of an eye opener into the mind of a true narcissist.


----------



## lukiferj (23/5/14)

Very interesting read. Complete narcissist.


----------



## shaunous (23/5/14)

Where is said read?

The music itself in that song posted is fukin rad. Pity it's a parody song.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/5/14)

Just google "Tim Lambesis interview" and you should find it.


----------



## shaunous (23/5/14)

Well none of u said he was from As I Lay Dying, damn awesome band, seen them a few times live here and in the states.

The original post said Austrian, way to confuse me.


----------



## mattymcfatty (23/5/14)

Pretty sad for the kids really. From a shit situation 'rescued' into a shitter situation.


----------



## lukiferj (23/5/14)

It does suck. ADM was better than anything he ever did in AILD. for sole fun, dumb metalish shit.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/5/14)

I never bothered listening to either.


----------



## Bubba Q (23/5/14)

[flash]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwf8ZYQOauM[/flash]


[flash]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6h9cSnsasyw[/flash]


----------



## Bubba Q (23/5/14)

[flash]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40PMzd-xjos[/flash]

[flash]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPV9y1EeBv0[/flash]


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/5/14)

Interview with Nergal about surviving cancer. Link to stream the satanist at bottom of the page, which I highly recommend doing. 

http://www.theguardian.com/music/2014/may/22/behemoth-nergal-satan-everything-dear-to-me-interview-leukaemia


----------



## Forever Wort (24/5/14)

Good old Nergal. I remember seeing them in 2006; serious energy. He must have sweated out three buckets during that show.

Anecdote: In 2010 I was climbing Yellow Mountain in Anhui with my girlfriend and some friends. At the summit I met a pale dude in a Batman shirt. We chatted and I found out he was from Poland, I asked if he had heard of Behemoth knowing it was a long shot. He basically leaped into my arms with excitement. There was much surprise and incredulity.

It was a very metal overnight at the summit of which the Yellow Emperor ascended into heaven.

_ :beerbang: _AS ABOVE, SO BELOW :beerbang:

_




_


----------



## Forever Wort (28/5/14)

https://www.facebook.com/events/344655485683093/



> A celebration of metal, rock and beer!


Looks good to me.


----------



## lukiferj (30/5/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnjH-ZYe59c


----------



## Dave70 (30/5/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Interview with Nergal about surviving cancer. Link to stream the satanist at bottom of the page, which I highly recommend doing.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/music/2014/may/22/behemoth-nergal-satan-everything-dear-to-me-interview-leukaemia


I've had The Satanist on high rotation in my grubby little garage gym whilst training. Its a ******* cracker alright. 
Bar after bar of blast beats employed by so many in the genre just gets old after a while.


----------



## lukiferj (30/5/14)

Its a cracker alright.


----------



## jlm (30/5/14)

Anyone going to see Carcass in a a couple of weeks? Getting seriously exited about seeing them again.........Along with the Dreamkillers they were the soundtrack to my teenage years. Its going to be another FIFO concert......Get on plane at Launceston, drink beers and watch band at venue, hopefully wake up at my arranged squat in Mansfield, visit craftbrewer to get 100L pot, get back on plane and hopefully wake up in Launceston.

A repeat of my last trip home a few weeks ago....Did anyone see Poison Idea? Seriously surprised at how good they were considering Jerry A's "Vintage". Dude was a sport and let me get a shot with him:


----------



## Forever Wort (31/5/14)

Yep, Carcass show is going to be excellent. Eeeexcellent.


----------



## sp0rk (2/6/14)

I've gotten back into Jurojin lately after hearing their singer left and they've gotta re-record all the vocals for their new album

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mwq8aE2f98


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/6/14)

more yawning:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6zU87xJoBk


----------



## lukiferj (3/6/14)

Going to go home and throw out my Opeth and Mastodon shirts


----------



## lukiferj (5/6/14)

Still not sold on this. New vid anyway. How natty is Max's dread?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVE2GFvQhyM


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/6/14)

Haha! It shits me when people give up on dread maintenance. 

I hope they soon realise that this band was a terrible idea and pretend it never happened.


----------



## Dave70 (5/6/14)

With the exception of Cream, the super group concept virtually always tanks.


----------



## lukiferj (5/6/14)

What about Chickenfoot...


----------



## Dave70 (5/6/14)

Yeah, they were pretty awesome I suppose. 
But they were no Danmocracy. 

Sebastian Bach and Ted Nugent, together at last.


----------



## lukiferj (5/6/14)

Dave70 said:


> Yeah, they were pretty awesome I suppose.
> But they were no Danmocracy.
> 
> Sebastian Bach and Ted Nugent, together at last.


Ha ha. Forgot about them. I'm almost embarrassed to say I watched a couple of episodes of the tv show.


----------



## lukiferj (5/6/14)

Since we are a bit OT now anyway. What the **** was this from earlier in the week?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjUDy17gAuY


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/6/14)

HAHA! RuPaul loved it of course.

there was a bit of live autotune as well but hey who care.


----------



## lukiferj (6/6/14)

It gets worse

http://www.accesshollywood.com/sing-your-face-off-sebastian-bach-as-willie-nelson_video_2192237


----------



## lukiferj (6/6/14)

Anyhoo. Apologies if you actually clicked on that link.

This has been in high rotation this week.

http://pitchfork.com/advance/459-savage-gold/


----------



## ballantynebrew (6/6/14)

http://www.terrorizer.com/news/streams/stream-new-primitive-man-hessian-split-full-exclusively-terrorizer/


----------



## sponge (6/6/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> more yawning:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6zU87xJoBk


 :icon_vomit:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/6/14)

here's some solid aussie black metal if that's your thing. Album was released today:

http://www.vyrion.com/


----------



## lukiferj (13/6/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> here's some solid aussie black metal if that's your thing. Album was released today:
> 
> http://www.vyrion.com/


Cheers!


----------



## Forever Wort (13/6/14)

Mastodon leaked and I somehow heard it and wished I could unhear it. Oh well. I mean I would listen to it over the Spice Girls but it's a close thing.


----------



## lukiferj (13/6/14)

Forever Wort said:


> Mastodon leaked and I somehow heard it and wished I could unhear it. Oh well. I mean I would listen to it over the Spice Girls but it's a close thing.


Could not have said it better.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/6/14)

Oh good, thanks for the warning, I won't bother!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/6/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> here's some solid aussie black metal if that's your thing. Album was released today:
> 
> http://www.vyrion.com/





lukiferj said:


> Cheers!


Album launch on the 4th at Crowbar (y)


----------



## TidalPete (13/6/14)

For the old farts!

http://upchucky.org/ :super: :super:


----------



## shaunous (13/6/14)

TidalPete said:


> For the old farts!
> 
> http://upchucky.org/ :super: :super:


Some good Led Zeppelin vids on that i've never seen before. Thanks...


----------



## shaunous (13/6/14)

lukiferj said:


> Still not sold on this. New vid anyway. How natty is Max's dread?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVE2GFvQhyM


I seen an interview years ago when Soulfly toured Brisbane, it was from the cleaners who first entered Max's motel room to clean the next morning, he had literally shit, piss and spew all over the room, and the room smelt like rotting flesh. I wish I had the old link still, i've only just remember about it now after seeing your post.

Also, The little drummer boy from Marz Volta, damn he can play, still makes me laugh that Lars wanted them moved further down the line-up on the BDO shows in 2004??? because he never wanted to play straight after them and be shown up.


----------



## lukiferj (13/6/14)

**** I met him the first time Soulfy came out. Still got a bunch of signed shit from then. Was so keen for sepultura to come out and was ******* shattered when they broke up as they were due to come. Must have been about 98ish I reckon.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/6/14)

I remember thinking in high school how much better sep was without max. Against is a ******* sick album. **** max.

I can hear it now, "blasphemer!!"







On the Mars Volta - amazing band. Seen them 4 or 5 times. Completely different experience each time. Saw with Pridgen twice, man that guy is a phenomenal drummer. And **** Lars, anyone on earth could play drums better than him.


----------



## lukiferj (14/6/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I remember thinking in high school how much better sep was without max. Against is a ******* sick album. **** max.
> 
> I can hear it now, "blasphemer!!"
> 
> ...


Please unfollow this thread. That is all.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (14/6/14)

Nah, Lars is ******* shit. Max's lyrics are unbearable. JUMPDAFUKUP what is that?


----------



## shaunous (14/6/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Nah, Lars is ******* shit. Max's lyrics are unbearable. JUMPDAFUKUP what is that?


A good song to listen to before you hit th trqcks on your motoX bike, that's what I used it for


----------



## Liam_snorkel (14/6/14)

one of my favourite albums. Unnecessary remaster because the original sounds great, but this is next level:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLJ7zY9Ln3c


----------



## sp0rk (16/6/14)

Confession are streaming their new album on soundcloud before the release on friday
It's a pretty good listen if you're into post-hardcore/metalcore/brootal breakdowns
http://themusic.com.au/listen/all/2014/06/16/confession-life-and-death-stream/


----------



## lukiferj (16/6/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> one of my favourite albums. Unnecessary remaster because the original sounds great, but this is next level:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLJ7zY9Ln3c


Was actually listening to this today. Such a great band.

And yep, Maxs' lyrics are possibly up there with some of the worst.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (17/6/14)

Wrap your ears around some doom:

http://armsoftheabyss.bandcamp.com/releases


----------



## Dave70 (17/6/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Nah, Lars is ******* shit. Max's lyrics are unbearable. JUMPDAFUKUP what is that?


Oh come on now, To be fair, English isn't his first language. And writing fluent lyrics not his strong suit.. But shit like that does has a horrible nu metal / rap metal feel to it. **** I hate that shit.

OK, LETS MAKE SUM MOTHEFUKEN NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSE!!!!!!!!!

_Ugh.._kill yourself.


----------



## lukiferj (17/6/14)

Walking in da streets and looking at all this shit 
I'm full of hate, don't **** with me


----------



## lukiferj (17/6/14)

And if you're gonna quit 
I don't give a shit 
What the ****, I'm a Mack truck 
Are you gonna give up like a bitch 
Or jump da **** up


----------



## manticle (21/6/14)

So I went to see finntroll and it was ok apart from the ridiculous prosthetic ears everyone but the drummer was wearing.
However I would hope that a band that bases itself so heavily around folk music might consider having at least one type of folk instrument on stage during live sets. Even korpiklaani have a fiddle player. Trollish humpa metal played entirely by synth doesn't cut it.


----------



## Forever Wort (22/6/14)

I thought about going to that gig as I was into Finntroll a bit in high school but forgot about them at some point in the succeeding years, then saw the gig listing last week. 

Korpiklaani and other folk metal bands are much better but none do exactly what Finntroll does.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/6/14)

some slamming BDM. silly shit but I dig it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DdrQ3hkj6U


----------



## lukiferj (30/6/14)

Both of these tracks are pretty great. Have been listening to quite a bit of Wolvhammer lately.

http://www.nocleansinging.com/2014/06/24/short-but-sweet-a-wolvhammer-krieg-split/


----------



## lukiferj (1/7/14)

Not strictly metal I guess but have been giving this a decent spin lately. Didn't like it much at first but growing on me.

http://profoundlorerecords.bandcamp.com/album/the-old-believer-2


----------



## lukiferj (4/7/14)

Pretty much loving this at the moment

http://www.stereogum.com/1690067/stream-wolvhammer-clawing-into-black-sun-stereogum-premiere/mp3s/album-stream/


----------



## i-a-n (19/7/14)

I've just found this thread! As an old fart I'm a classic rock and metal man. I'm loving loads of new bands out of Sweden just now. Can't get on with black/death/growling etc. Enjoying reading and watching what's been posted here, cheers guys


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/7/14)

G'day i-a-n! 
I'm currently rocking out to these guys while brewing. Canadian band called Priestess, you might like it. Riffs aplenty and no growling. \m/

http://youtu.be/plvSx8L2J88


----------



## Forever Wort (19/7/14)

Looking forward to seeing Neurosis next month and Gorguts in November.

Gonna be AWESOME :beerbang:

For those starting their Gorguts journey:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gri3tjKktdI


----------



## SmallFry (19/7/14)

i-a-n said:


> I've just found this thread! As an old fart I'm a classic rock and metal man. I'm loving loads of new bands out of Sweden just now. Can't get on with black/death/growling etc. Enjoying reading and watching what's been posted here, cheers guys


You might like The Sword as well. Plenty of riffs n grooves to be had on their Warp Riders album.


----------



## manticle (19/7/14)

I-a-n - check out uncle acid and the deadbeats for a new take on psych/stoner/ doom. Great riffs, sabbathesque vocals.


----------



## i-a-n (19/7/14)

Thanks guys, this is better than a rock forum I visit! 
Yes, I've got the Sword stuff. Today has been Aussie band Mexican Dolls.


----------



## i-a-n (19/7/14)

Check out these blokes, making waves in Europe, Bonafide, great track in my opinion! Fill your head with rock 
Bonafide - Fill your head with Rock: http://youtu.be/SuDTRfCxfbg


----------



## Forever Wort (24/7/14)

Who is heading to the Corrosion of Conformity gig at the Reverance on Saturday night? Good beers and good music. Wrong side of town but I can live with that!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1tDLTMmxR0


----------



## manticle (24/7/14)

I was quite keen to see weedeater but I'm not a fan of corrosion and having just moved house, I'm not sure I can justify the expense of seeing half a gig.
That said, I might feel differently Saturday afternoon and if there are still tix left, I might go check it out.

Actually just read both shows are cancelled (Russel and Hi-Fi). Not heathen skulls **** up again is it?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/7/14)

I thought the original tour got cancelled then they managed to sort out some more dates at different venues?

http://musicfeeds.com.au/news/corrosion-of-conformity-australian-tour-2014-announced/

http://tickets.oztix.com.au/?Event=44519


----------



## Forever Wort (24/7/14)

Liam_snorkel is right. They're at the Reverance on Sat in Footscray as I said in my original post. It will be sensational. Manticle make sure you PM me if you go so we can rock out with our beers out.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AO5-I9ZOAq8


----------



## manticle (24/7/14)

Makes sense when I looked at the original date. If weedeater are still on I might be sending you that pm FW.


----------



## sp0rk (24/7/14)

New Dead Kelly track "Sarah's Last Bushdance" on Triple J last night
SO BROOTAL
Check it out, the interview with Pinecone Throat starts at around 58 minutes into the show
http://www.abc.net.au/triplej/racket/
Their new drummer is a beast


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/7/14)

They have one now?


----------



## sp0rk (24/7/14)

Yeah, he played on the Solid Rock cover as well
Doesn't look like they've updated their website to name him yet though


----------



## sp0rk (28/7/14)

The song went up on youtube yesterday

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwNruzkRABw


----------



## Forever Wort (6/8/14)

Bump. Headbang.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mesr2siegRg

Interesting.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJXhaItuj5U


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/8/14)

Forever Wort said:


> Interesting.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJXhaItuj5U


^ I hope Jamie from Damaged gets interviewed for that


----------



## Liam_snorkel (8/8/14)

I've been smashing this a bit lately. black / death crossover from Melbourne

http://orderoforias.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Forever Wort (8/8/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I've been smashing this a bit lately. black / death crossover from Melbourne
> 
> http://orderoforias.bandcamp.com/


I do like these guys :beerbang:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (2/9/14)

I've listened to this 3 times today. Excellent toe-tapping US black metal. Solid album with enough variation to keep it interesting

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXuocsdVhvA


----------



## peas_and_corn (14/9/14)

I've been on a bit of an Arch Enemy kick recently.

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tc-p93x5rPQ[/youtube]


----------



## Forever Wort (14/9/14)

I don't like the new AE stuff. But they had some good shit up until Wages of Sin!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkuL8Nl8E1c


----------



## Fat Bastard (18/9/14)

Saw these guys the other week... Awesome droney doom.


[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2n6py0BLzVw[/youtube]


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/9/14)

**** yeah Conan are sick.


----------



## Forever Wort (19/9/14)

We all like German beer.

How about some German satanic bondage? If this doesn't get you in the mood nothing will.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFGRR5m2BWs


----------



## lukiferj (19/9/14)

Currently listening to both of these a lot

http://www.stereogum.com/1701478/stream-krieg-transient-stereogum-premiere/mp3s/album-stream/

http://profoundlorerecords.bandcamp.com/album/the-old-believer-2


----------



## Fat Bastard (3/10/14)

A small highlight of tonight's listening.

Contains members who went on to be in Sunn0))), Khanate, Khlyst and a 17 year old Norwegian exchange student.

Thorr's Hammer

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZ57PS-5bhM[/YOUTUBE]

Attn: Manticle. Meth Drinker and Whitehorse in November. Assume you know of this already.


----------



## manticle (3/10/14)

Nope. Do now. My birthday gig.
Cheers


----------



## manticle (4/10/14)

Just looked it up - actually is on my birthday.
Also on a futsal night. Dilemma


----------



## sponge (4/10/14)

I'll cover you for futsal mants.



Happy birthday and you're welcome


----------



## Liam_snorkel (4/10/14)

Heads up for anyone into old school death/black. Brisbane gig last night was ******* sick


----------



## Dave70 (10/10/14)

****..


----------



## Dave70 (10/10/14)

Ah..there we go.

http://youtu.be/A43JOxLa5MM


----------



## Forever Wort (13/10/14)

Oldie but a goodie. Just like this death metal classic; one of the best songs of the early 21st century.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aL2B4nuth84

_Are you willing to die for us
Are you willing to die ... wiiiiiith usssss_

:super:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/10/14)

solid brutal death metal, if that's your thing:

http://newstandardelite.bandcamp.com/album/disentomb-misery


----------



## Fat Bastard (17/10/14)

Probably of interest to a few people here. Well worth the hour and a half watch if you dig eyehategod, Rwake, Down, Weedeater, Buzz*ven etc.

[Youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDK6ECp-6Zc[/Youtube]


----------



## manticle (18/10/14)

Been wanting to check that doco out fb. Cheers for posting.


----------



## Forever Wort (20/10/14)

This series was also decent, can't remember if posted before:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Ahx6DX7lOI


----------



## Dave70 (24/10/14)

Finding a bit of doom and atmospheric makes for a nice change of pace lately. 

http://youtu.be/2HdnaDuRwok


http://youtu.be/8lU5inZpjgE


----------



## Dave70 (27/10/14)

This to, cos I spent a lot or hours in the garage working on the bike last weekend. 
Meh. I dunno. How low can you tune a guitar? How long make it drone? 
Turned it off and put on Dopethrone. Then went back to Yob. 


http://youtu.be/kV43Vi80hu4


----------



## Forever Wort (27/10/14)

How about the new The Haunted and At the Gates records?

The Haunted I dug, At the Gates I am still getting my head around.


----------



## Curly79 (28/10/14)

The Haunted are one of my all time faves. I've nearly worn out "Made me Do It " over the years. I'll check out their new one.


----------



## sp0rk (28/10/14)

Devin Townsend's Z2 comes out tomorrow
SO FARKING EXCITED
I've held off downloading a leaked copy or listening to it on youtube, I don't want to experience a sub standard aural experience...
Can't wait for my copy to arrive


----------



## lukiferj (28/10/14)

New Haunted is good. I prefer Marco to Dolving's voice.

I was pretty disappointed with At The Gates though. Just seems to be missing something.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/10/14)

This is pretty decent, straight up death metal. They're a bit of a super group, old mate from cattle decapitation on vocals, members from cryptopsy & decapitated. The layered vocal parts shit me a bit, but there's some tight nevermore-ish riffs.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvrZ3P7gpbM


----------



## shaunous (31/10/14)

Cattle Decapitation.

its no wonder why Death Metal groups are never taken seriously


----------



## Forever Wort (31/10/14)

A man has needs and his need is booze ... we are here to drink your beer.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f55CqLc6IR0


----------



## Liam_snorkel (31/10/14)

shaunous said:


> Cattle Decapitation.
> 
> its no wonder why Death Metal groups are never taken seriously


haha, and I hope they never are.

NSFW:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dP1kQ9twFQg


----------



## Dave70 (31/10/14)

Nope, no risk of that champ, not with the likes of *​THE BLACK SATAN'S *representing. 

SFW. Or pre-school.

http://youtu.be/XOibIxl3dLo


----------



## Liam_snorkel (31/10/14)

shameless plug of a mates post black metal band, who just signed to Relapse. think wolves in the throne room, deafheaven etc. They're pretty great live.

http://hopedrone.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Dips Me Lid (2/11/14)

Filthy death metal full of off kilter riffing and inhuman vocals, perfect.
http://youtu.be/iV2VLKQa-6A


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (4/11/14)

This is my mates bands first released track off there Ep. The band is called Nucleast from Perth. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (4/11/14)

Haha shameless plug I know but never hurts to hear new stuff. The track is called Whisper.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (4/11/14)

new Psycroptic track! I love this band... so consistent & never stale.

https://soundcloud.com/psycroptic-official/echoes-to-come/s-U3lW2


----------



## Forever Wort (5/11/14)

I stopped listening to them after The Scepter of the Ancients. Disliked the new vocalist. Should give their next two albums a shot but I haven't heard people rave about them.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/11/14)

I saw them on the ancients tour, (with misery, portal, & excruciate.. what a crucial lineup) it was sick. have you seen them live since? also they've released 3 albums since chalky..


----------



## Forever Wort (5/11/14)

I did see them once or twice soon after he left and that's when I decided I didn't like the new guy. 

I am listening to their latest album now and I like his style on this one much more than on Symbols of Failure.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/11/14)

Yeah I think on symbols he was trying to emulate chalky's style but it just doesn't suit his voice.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/11/14)

completely unrelated.. I've been smashing this album this week. Eryn Non Dae from France. It covers a lot of ground - described as sludge/math/post etc but I think labels are irrelevant.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECV8sG076hs


----------



## manticle (10/11/14)

So I rang up the Bendigo during the week to find out meth drinker were scheduled for just before 11.
Great - time for futsal, quick shower and get across town in time. Only thing is - when we get there, I find out they swapped with a (local) outfit and had already finished up.
Shit happens as they say but what the girl at the door neglected to tell us as she charged us full price entry was that the current and final band had less than 20 minutes left. Way to rip off your punters.


----------



## Forever Wort (10/11/14)

Any ideas on recipe for their skull beer tickleman?


----------



## manticle (10/11/14)

Was pretty decent clean nz lager for the price. Pale malt, bittering hop (maybe nz hallertau), clean lager yeast, drunk out of a plastic pint glass while listening to a sludgy bass wall and an angry bloke yelling at whoever stole his biscuits.


----------



## manticle (11/11/14)

manticle said:


> So I rang up the Bendigo during the week to find out meth drinker were scheduled for just before 11.
> Great - time for futsal, quick shower and get across town in time. Only thing is - when we get there, I find out they swapped with a (local) outfit and had already finished up.
> Shit happens as they say but what the girl at the door neglected to tell us as she charged us full price entry was that the current and final band had less than 20 minutes left. Way to rip off your punters.


Emailed the guy in charge of music bookings, got immediate acknowledgement and apology.
Said should have been 2 for 1 at that time of night, offer of drink or free entry next time I'm there. Can't say fairer than that, appreciated.


----------



## Curly79 (14/11/14)

Hey Spork. How is Devvies new album?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (14/11/14)

2nd disc is listenable.


----------



## Curly79 (14/11/14)

Oh. That good huh?


----------



## manticle (14/11/14)

Is that like drinkable or edible?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/11/14)

Pretty much. I listened to it once, that was enough.


----------



## Dips Me Lid (18/11/14)

Ripper track from these Canadian lunatics.
http://youtu.be/ogQUzjQ6Ios


----------



## Dips Me Lid (24/11/14)

Track from the new Diocletian album, Gesundrian. Heavy and violent. 

http://youtu.be/gOdXJ75qY1M


----------



## sp0rk (25/11/14)

Curly79 said:


> Hey Spork. How is Devvies new album?


oops, sorry for the late reply
Yeah, it's...
Quite a let down 
I had such high hopes for it and was pretty disappointed with the final product
It's not a bad album in and of itself, but it's just no where near the quality of the music Devy usually pumps out
Though I spose with the stuff he's been doing lately, I shouldn't have been expecting something that was more or less a SYL leftover (as ZTO was)


----------



## Dave70 (25/11/14)

Yob live.
Reminds me a bit of the Woodstock footage.
Only its in whats looks to be a vacant lot in an industrial area, not a dairy paddock. 

http://youtu.be/k6uw02tVpCo


----------



## Curly79 (27/11/14)

sp0rk said:


> oops, sorry for the late reply
> Yeah, it's...
> Quite a let down
> I had such high hopes for it and was pretty disappointed with the final product
> ...


Yeah. Strapping are one of my all time faves but Devvies side projects have failed to impress me much. In saying that I havnt listened to em all. Remember seein strapping at the corner hotel years ago. Maybe 2002? Best fucken night ever. Great live!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/11/14)

I'm with you on the sentiment, Devvies solo stuff always seems so one dimensional. Impeccable production and skill etc, but generally kind of bleh. 
Alien has to be one of my favourite albums of all time. So much shit going on.


----------



## Dips Me Lid (30/11/14)

I'd agree that Dev's solo stuff isn't his best, although I'm a fan of Ocean Machine and Infinity, my favourite Strapping album is City, so many top riffs.


----------



## manticle (30/11/14)

I already probably mentioned belzebong in this thread but I've been really enjoying them a lot lately.
Just ordered their album from discogs.


----------



## peas_and_corn (30/11/14)

I've been following this guy for a while, makes great metal covers, and has a really big catalogue now. Check it out!

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjJnIdOvdds&list=UUtJVZjY6xsZUV-sYdcIFpZw&index=5[/youtube]


----------



## Dave70 (8/12/14)

Solace of Requiem. 

Casting Ruin _is_ starting to grow on me a bit. Took a few spins. Its not all actually did-a-did-ala-did-ala riffing and million beat a minute triggered kick drum blast beats. Butt mostly it is. So you gotta love it. 

http://youtu.be/_DhHvyLhmRI


----------



## peas_and_corn (8/12/14)

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e74oEUxn1gw[/youtube]

Cover of Gangstas Paradise. Quite good!


----------



## SmallFry (13/12/14)

Boom! Album Of The Year material.

Only criticism, it's far too short.

Support your local metal \m/


----------



## peas_and_corn (14/12/14)

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRBDwJm5f74[/youtube]

Varg's album Guten Tag. Quite enjoyable!

And a +1 for the post above about Ne Obliviscaris, a top album. Listening to it now!


----------



## peas_and_corn (27/12/14)

Shameless Plug mode, I've started a twitter account where I recommend a metal song every day. I'm keeping track so I don't repeat bands, which will make the job difficult after a couple of years. Username @MetalPeas


----------



## shaunous (27/12/14)

peas_and_corn said:


> Shameless Plug mode, I've started a twitter account where I recommend a metal song every day. I'm keeping track so I don't repeat bands, which will make the job difficult after a couple of years. Username @MetalPeas



Following 


@Shaunous


----------



## Liam_snorkel (14/1/15)

new Lizzard Wizzard.. crushing!

http://theobelisk.net/obelisk/2015/01/13/lizzard-wizzard-dankrupt-stream/


----------



## lukiferj (14/1/15)

Anyone else burning churches this week at Marduk/Inquisition? I'm seeing them on Sunday night in Brisbane.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mP897M7JuII


----------



## Forever Wort (23/1/15)

**** yeah, saw Marduk in Melbourne. Excellent show. Can't really get into Inquisition in album form but I LOVED their set. It was so ******* grim, tragic and just excellent.

Truckfighters tonight at Cherry Bar! Smashing the 7% Amber Ale in preparation!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLMPA4xPFpg


----------



## manticle (29/1/15)

Looking forward to Eyehategod tomorrow.
What's that you say?
Cancelled? Again? 2nd year in a row?

****.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (29/1/15)

Haha, had a good laugh when I heard the news.


----------



## manticle (29/1/15)

I seem to have no luck with sludge gigs. Weedeater, meth drinker and eyehategod x2.

Going to start listening to manowar instead.

Laugh away snorkelboy.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (29/1/15)

oh, I was thinking about going. Just laughing at our misfortune.


----------



## manticle (29/1/15)

Our misfortune is unfortunate. We were taking our 18 yr old nephew who's dad is/was in a few death metal bands and has always been into old school and thrash metal. If he's up for it, we'll check out the pissbolt/duckeye/order of chaos/strict vincent whatever gig at the bendigo instead.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (29/1/15)

solid


----------



## jlm (30/1/15)

Another quality tour cancelled by heathen skulls.


----------



## manticle (30/1/15)

Heathen skulls was last year. This time it's life is noise and William's ill health is the cause. He has apparently cancelled tours with his other band as well.


----------



## Forever Wort (1/2/15)

In better news, Goatwhore & Disentomb again in March!

And Psycroptic but I've seen them more times than I can count so not so excited for that.


----------



## jlm (1/2/15)

And Napalm Death and Carcass on the one bill. Somehow I've managed to never see Napalm live over the years. Ticket for Brisbane show booked.


----------



## sponge (2/2/15)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMOhztf9Lag


----------



## Forever Wort (2/2/15)

I will be out of the country for the Carcass gig. It really shits me as I haven't managed to catch them a single time since their reunion. I think this is the third time they've come out here since then.

:blink:


----------



## peekaboo_jones (11/2/15)

I'm heading to a sidewave of Godsmack, Papa Roach and Nonpoint in Melbourne on the 24th February. Nonpoint are amazing, one of my favorite bands so I'm stoked as to see them live and in Australia!
http://youtu.be/4joYFTrkeoM


----------



## manticle (11/2/15)

Godflesh/ministry, corner, late feb.
Cool.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/2/15)

A - it's sold out, and B - I won't be in melbourne until 3 days later


----------



## manticle (12/2/15)

Sold out already? Was going to get tickets next week (payday). Will have to scrounge.
Bollocks.


----------



## Forever Wort (12/2/15)

It's OK, there are still tickets to Goatwhore! And cheap too. I've been waiting to see these guys for years, ever since their second album blew me away.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9jE-qjqz0o


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/2/15)

yeah that's going to be a sick show, got tickets already


----------



## Forever Wort (12/2/15)

Are you moving to Melbourne for good Liam or just visiting?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/2/15)

Just visiting some rellies that weekend.


----------



## Forever Wort (17/2/15)

Ah well, Australia's premier metal city is waiting for ya.

I am seeing Vallenfyre, Pallbearer, Converge and At the Gates next month. Gonna be wild!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAJBhrch0eM


----------



## panspermian (27/2/15)

Seeing Ministry tonight at the Metro.
Not really music I listen to these days but I loved them in the 90's.


----------



## Fat Bastard (27/2/15)

I had a ticket for Ministry/Godflesh tonight because Mrs Bastard likes that sort of thing, but I've had to pull out because I forgot about the minor medical procedure I was getting done on my feet today. So she's going with her brother.

I on the other hand have been to the bottleo, have 3 kegs on tap, a new HiFi valve amp and about 4 years worth of unlistened to heavy vinyl to get through. Woe is me.


----------



## Curly79 (27/2/15)

Happy days FBI!


----------



## Curly79 (27/2/15)

FB! Bloody auto correct


----------



## Lecterfan (28/2/15)

I'm really happy with the new ND, Apex-Predator. ******* great album. I don't think it has the urgency of Utilitarian but it is brutal nonetheless...makes all the new 'core' blast grind stuff seem so tame. Also, JP are one of my longest-running fave bands and it has taken several months and truckloads of listens, including about 3 spins yesterday during brew day, but Redeemer of Souls is a fantastic metal album - equal amounts cheese and fist pumping shred. Love it.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/3/15)

new Psycroptic album. Good fun

https://soundcloud.com/psycroptic-official/sets/psycroptic


----------



## Dips Me Lid (23/3/15)

https://youtu.be/56yRT-OYZ-M

Can't stop listening to this album.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/3/15)

cool stuff, thanks for sharing


----------



## Forever Wort (24/3/15)

At the Gates, Converge and Pallbearer this weekend :super: :super: :super:


----------



## Dave70 (24/3/15)

Torche - Restarter. 
Haven't listened to it in the context of a brewday yet, so still a little on the fence. 

http://www.metalsucks.net/2015/02/16/stream-torches-new-album-restarter-in-full-right-now/


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/3/15)

I've been hammering it for a couple of weeks, good fun album. Also find myself wanting to listen to Godflesh (decline & fall) afterwards.


----------



## Dave70 (24/3/15)

Oh good, glad its fun cos we've got an eight hour drive up north next week and frankly I'm well over the Wiggles brand of fun.


----------



## Curly79 (24/3/15)

http://youtu.be/6welxMRKZ9Y

King parrots newie


----------



## Curly79 (24/3/15)

New album out in May.


----------



## Curly79 (25/3/15)

New psycroptic sound bloody good. Might have to get it.


----------



## Dave70 (26/3/15)

High on fire - fertile green. 
Bah ha ha - awesome!

https://youtu.be/fq1gb50iobU?list=RDfq1gb50iobU


----------



## kaiserben (26/3/15)

I've never really ventured into this part of the forum before, but maybe I will after spotting this thread. 

I listen to Be'lakor's 3 albums almost daily. 

Of Breath & Bone (2012):  
Stone's Reach (2009):  
The Frail Tide (2007):  

New album on the way.


----------



## Dips Me Lid (27/3/15)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWmSRK7ijSg&sns=em


----------



## Lecterfan (29/4/15)

Anyone in/around the Melbourne CBD tomorry night should drop into Yah Yahs - free entry, 99 Smith street, to see out the last night of Motherslug's April residency. Some of the finest doom and stoner the state has to offer...opening band some of the most drunken blackened stoner doom the state has to offer, middle band the only known doom duo who rock a Simpsons motif.

Downloads here:

https://wildeornes.bandcamp.com

https://drcolossustheband.bandcamp.com/album/iv

https://motherslug.bandcamp.com/album/three-kings-in-darkness

...or don't, just spruiking for the sake of getting a few bodies warmed up on a Thursday night.


----------



## manticle (29/4/15)

Any affiliation?
Have I missed whole lotta?


----------



## Lecterfan (29/4/15)

Yea mate, that was last week, tomorrow night is all that's left for the next few weeks...we tentatively have another opening slot lined up in Melbs in June (plus a headline in Ballarat in May, but that's no use to ya). We're on at 9pm at Yah Yahs tomorrow.


----------



## manticle (29/4/15)

See if I can get there after futsal practice. I may smell.


----------



## jlm (30/4/15)

manticle said:


> I may smell.


Metal gig.......everyone stinks.....

You'll sport a bouquet that will assert its independence compared to that of the usual stoner crowd, being beard, beer and doob. By no means claiming that lecterfan will smell of doob, but beard and beer I think we can safely lock in.


----------



## manticle (30/4/15)

Beard and doob free here (if stubble doesn't count as a beard), my independence is asserted.
Apologies to R for not making it though. Got to see one out of three - now you need to come to Hobart.


----------



## Dips Me Lid (1/5/15)

https://youtu.be/U9QzOa5LxW0

Crushingly heavy Industrial Black/Death.


----------



## paulyman (1/5/15)

Haven't noticed this thread. Some great bands on here.

Huge Melvins fan, seen them a few times plus seen King Buzzo do his acoustic gig locally. His live acoustic version of Boris was heavier than I ever remember it played.

Anything Patton, although I lean towards Mr Bungle.

Listening to a lot of Sleepytime Gorilla Museum of late.


----------



## Dips Me Lid (6/5/15)

Excellent old style Death Metal, kinda got a Voivod type vibe going on, interesting riffing.
https://youtu.be/gwf4SkoRMG4


----------



## jlm (15/5/15)

So happy to see the Metal nets spurting all over the place for the release of what must be the most anticipated reformation album that Metal has ever seen. These ***** are so Metal..........it makes me want to move back into my mum's place........And listen to Metal........I can't hold it back anymore...........The most Metal band in the history of Metal (faith no more) have released a new album!!!!! Here's a taste:


----------



## paulyman (16/5/15)

jlm said:


> So happy to see the Metal nets spurting all over the place for the release of what must be the most anticipated reformation album that Metal has ever seen. These c*nts are so Metal..........it makes me want to move back into my mum's place........And listen to Metal........I can't hold it back anymore...........The most Metal band in the history of Metal (faith no more) have released a new album!!!!! Here's a taste:



Already loving. It was worth the extended wait between albums.


----------



## Forever Wort (27/5/15)

Used a well known metal track putting together this brewing vid ... who knows the song? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wr0yhSUG1MA


----------



## Curly79 (29/5/15)

Couldn't pick it? What's the song Wort?


----------



## Curly79 (29/5/15)

http://youtu.be/tWt_Eh_JGM4

King Parrot. Off the new album. I love their film clips.


----------



## Forever Wort (2/6/15)

Curly79 said:


> Couldn't pick it? What's the song Wort?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzLhT39DSE0


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/7/15)

**** yeah

http://decibelmagazine.com/blog/2015/7/10/full-album-stream-hope-drone-cloak-of-ash


----------



## Dave70 (6/8/15)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hf04EYSifjE


----------



## Dips Me Lid (21/9/15)

New vomits from Revenge, sounding more furious than ever.

https://m.soundcloud.com/season-of-mist/revenge-wolf-slave-protocol-choose-your-side-official-track-stream


----------



## Dave70 (2/10/15)

Well, its about time..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mq3L-TvniaE


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/10/15)

Those crazy Koreans


----------



## Dave70 (14/10/15)

Some old fat blokes doing a cover of Slayers 'Repentless'. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjb0j9l1sz4


----------



## Curly79 (14/10/15)

Grouse beard on old Tom. Ha ha


----------



## Curly79 (14/10/15)

Not exactly Metal but has anyone heard Clutch's new album?


----------



## Dave70 (23/10/15)

Former Animals As Leaders drummer Navene Koperweis with his new (ish) group Entheos. 
Couldn't find a clip of the band that looked like it wasn't recorded with a decade old phone, but thats cool.

Some totally ******* ballistic drumming and metal face mugging right here.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AeRHPz-1DdA


----------



## sponge (24/10/15)

Dave70 said:


> Former Animals As Leaders drummer Navene Koperweis with his new (ish) group Entheos.
> Couldn't find a clip of the band that looked like it wasn't recorded with a decade old phone, but thats cool.
> 
> Some totally ******* ballistic drumming and metal face mugging right here.



He really is a freakish drummer. The metal Thomas Pridgen.


----------



## Dave70 (30/11/15)

These guys were keeping me company in the garage gym / brewery over the weekend. 
Work well for both activities. 

Some scamp took the whole albums down, but you get the idea.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0VPVawpN8E

Big riffy gutsy drony doom. ******* great album.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-of5C1OHX_8


----------



## Curly79 (16/12/15)

http://youtu.be/RKquDyJYQWg

Children of Bodoms latest album. Just got it yesterday. Sounds pretty bloody good


----------



## Dave70 (15/4/16)

A new low for Fear Factory in my opinion. Cant believe this is the same band who delivered the very respectable Soul of a new machine all those years ago. 
I've got poxy 80's hit compilation records with tougher sounding tracks. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RprNzMtfDrM


----------



## sponge (15/4/16)

Dear Lord.. That makes Duran Duran look like Cannibal Corpse.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/4/16)

That's just the (truly awful) outro track, Burton could never sing, dunno why he tries haha.
TBH the new album is a return to Obsolete era form. Tasteful sub-drops everywhere, it's so much fun.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vCnssUWBhU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5PH1lK5gH4


----------



## sponge (15/4/16)

There's not enough use of 'tasteful sub-drops' and 'fun' when describing heavier albums these days. Good work Liam.

As a side note, this is keeping me going through an extremely unproductive Friday.

My favourite track off my favourite prog album.. The album that really pushed my sickening prog addiction into overdrive.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eLvkqKijeQ


----------



## WarmerBeer (15/4/16)

Slap dat (b)ass

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOdo7dhvSwg


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/4/16)

sponge said:


> There's not enough use of 'tasteful sub-drops' and 'fun' when describing heavier albums these days. Good work Liam.


hehe, tongue was firmly in cheek - but really this is party music.
If I want to listen to something 'heavy' it will be more like this:

https://lycus.bandcamp.com/album/chasms

or this:

https://dmp666.bandcamp.com/album/the-dreaming-i

or this:

https://ulcerate.bandcamp.com/album/vermis

or this:

https://agoniarecords.bandcamp.com/album/verses-of-fire


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/4/16)

but currently loving this (can't find a full album stream to post, sorry):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_O-NZfzvj0


----------



## sponge (15/4/16)

WarmerBeer said:


> Slap dat (b)ass
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOdo7dhvSwg


Long time no Les. I miss that fella.. I tried explaining primus to the Mrs a while back. Clearly lost in translation.




Liam_snorkel said:


> hehe, tongue was firmly in cheek - but really this is party music.
> If I want to listen to something 'heavy' it will be more like this:
> 
> https://lycus.bandcamp.com/album/chasms
> ...


Don't you worry, that tongue was bulging that cheek like a mime giving a BJ. FF is not something I would call heavy, I just enjoyed the adjectives.


----------



## WarmerBeer (15/4/16)

sponge said:


> Don't you worry, that tongue was bulging that cheek like a mime giving a BJ. FF is not something I would call heavy, I just enjoyed the adjectives.


I thought they were always better when they were remixed by somebody else.

Fear is the Mindkiller > Soul of a New Machine

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNrFfVrDoO0


----------



## Dave70 (15/4/16)

Liam_snorkel said:


> hehe, tongue was firmly in cheek - but really this is party music.
> If I want to listen to something 'heavy' it will be more like this:
> 
> https://lycus.bandcamp.com/album/chasms
> ...


Nice little selection there. 
It gives me piece of mind that the band names and song titles of this genre will forever provide a bulwark to the mainstream.
Where else would a band name like Eviscerated Fetal Stinking Cuntbreath Hatefuck be considered pretty much par for the course.


----------



## sponge (15/4/16)

I might have to get the sand out my snatch and polish my balls, but I've always struggled with stuff that heavy.

Something about being able to hear notes and lyrics with a little more clarity tickles me pink.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/4/16)

It's similar to IBU threshold. Once your tolerance breaches the solubility limit - MORE IS GOOD.

this here is a IIIPA:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EfsNB99Y_g


----------



## sponge (15/4/16)

Looks like I'll have to stick to my hefe's then..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mu7V2MguKi4


----------



## WarmerBeer (15/4/16)

sponge said:


> Looks like I'll have to stick to my hefe's then..
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mu7V2MguKi4


Absolute classic album.

Spewing I missed them being out here last month. They always finish up with White Walls.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/4/16)

WarmerBeer said:


> Slap dat (b)ass
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOdo7dhvSwg


Always did like Primus


----------



## Dave70 (23/4/16)

Ha ha, thats how its done.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tm8fV7WyAeU


----------



## Dave70 (17/5/16)

Two of the latest high rotations down in the garage. Ensures I cant _hear_ any of 'The Voice', nor see it.. How _does _she watch that shit...

Solid from start to finish is this.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOfbIhB_QWk


Hits the spot also.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RF-W8Dbtacs


----------



## WarmerBeer (27/5/16)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H43Q8HoUjmw

Solid candidate for Album of the Year for me. And it's only May.


----------



## MichaelM (27/5/16)

Five finger death punch?


----------



## sp0rk (28/5/16)

Listening to a bit of Architects at the moment
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O59JNz7rdIU


----------



## sp0rk (5/7/16)

New Thy Art Is Murder track is ******* brilliant
Good to see CJ (vocalist) went out on a high note when he left the band

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nY6SLEBM19M


----------



## Dave70 (11/8/16)

Old school thrashy pick me up for a slow Thursday arvo. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28qjQHanIok


----------



## Dave70 (29/8/16)

First single from the new album. Huge on awesomeness.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtO3VCu5wv4


----------



## manticle (29/8/16)

Weedruid - Into the Acid Swamp (Full Album 2015): https://youtu.be/nihgx2Phuyo


----------



## sp0rk (30/8/16)

Hopefully heading to Newy on friday night to see Twelve Foot Ninja, keen AF


----------



## PoN (31/8/16)

I am pretty active in the hardcore metalcore scene. Go to as many shows as I can when the mrs will let me. I prefer Australian bands (I personally think the Australian hardcore scene is the best in the world)

So far this year I have seen - Confession, Northlane, In hearts Wake, Hands like houses, The amity Affliction.

I have Bring Me The Horizon and Architects in September

Slipknot and Lamb of God in October

Northlane and Hellions in November

The Amity Affliction, Hellions and Ocean Grove in January.

Going to live gigs is kind of an addiction for me, if I go longer than a month or 2 without being in a moshpit i get withdrawals.


----------



## sp0rk (1/9/16)

I tried to get to the final shows for Confession, but had just gotten a new job, so couldn't take the time off 
Ticket and a room at The Albion booked for tomorrow night, hopefully they still have some decent beers on tap I can sink before I wander over to the gig


----------



## Dave70 (13/10/16)

Just keeps delivering the goods. And triggering seizures in the photosensitive. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFiDcazicdk


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/10/16)

The album is sick. They recorded live & used real amps this time, which pleases me.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/10/16)

seriously, what a beast

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axGn6qeJHcM


----------



## WarmerBeer (13/10/16)

The best Opeth album of the last 10 years...

[url=http://imgur.com/NgEBoNz]

[/URL]

... is not released by Opeth


----------



## WarmerBeer (21/12/16)

Local Melbourne metal.

I kinda liked their last album, but this new one is soooo good.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARI0XyTiips


----------



## WarmerBeer (4/5/17)

A brand new serving of cheesy space-metal

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bU-yWohX5F4

Love the 90's era CGI


----------



## WarmerBeer (29/5/17)

This probably best belongs here.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27dnddCq5gc


----------



## No.42-jsb (14/7/17)

I listen to a lot of different metal. Everything from Death metal through to Symphonic metal and just about everything in between and outside. Particularly love Iron Maiden, Metallica, Slipknot, Rob Zombie, Nightwish, Rammstein and DragonForce.

So last 3 songs on my playlist were:
DragonForce - Heroes of our Time 
Metallica - Master of Puppets 
Xandria - Nightfall 

Next 3 songs on the playlist:
Amaranthe - The Nexus 
Cannibal Corpse - Kill or Become 
Dragula - Rob Zombie https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqQuihD0hoI


----------



## Dave70 (20/7/17)

I like grindcore / thrash where the band occasionally takes their foot off the accelerator. Must be getting old. 
Nice.


----------



## BrockHops (20/7/17)

Sepultura Arise
One of my favourite metal songs.
Although I also like Punk and Hardcore


----------



## Dave70 (31/7/17)

From Lublin, Poland.


----------



## manticle (3/10/17)

Just found out Napalm death are playing in Hobart on Friday. Not a great week financially and not really a massive Grindcore guy but **** - it's napalm death. In Hobart.

Sorely tempted to just say fuckit.


----------



## manticle (3/10/17)

Dave70 said:


> From Lublin, Poland.



Found something to listen to while drawing later tonight.
Thanks


----------



## Dave70 (12/10/17)

meh...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/10/17)

ew. I miss the hot saturated & crushing sound of come my fanatics era


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/10/17)

one of my favourite live bands just released this. So much riffage and heaps of fun. For fans of psych and stoner rock with a bit of exuberance

https://hobomagic.bandcamp.com/album/the-world-today

EDIT: I probably should have put this in the other thread. Oh well.


----------



## captain crumpet (13/10/17)

manticle said:


> Just found out Napalm death are playing in Hobart on Friday. Not a great week financially and not really a massive Grindcore guy but **** - it's napalm death. In Hobart.
> 
> Sorely tempted to just say fuckit.



I heard 450 people rocked up to that gig, onya Hobart.


----------



## No.42-jsb (1/11/17)

Stumbled across this on YouTube. Some awesome new power metal!
Beast in Black - Bind and Frozen


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/11/17)

Cormorant's new album. If you're not familiar, they play a brand of progressive black metal with nods to Enslaved and Opeth without the cheese, also dabbling in folk & post rock. Quite a mix of material but it's seamless.

https://cormorant.bandcamp.com/album/diaspora

Their previous album is similar, but more direct:

https://cormorant.bandcamp.com/album/earth-diver


----------



## manticle (3/11/17)

Cross posting from “what are you listening to thread. Atmospheric drone sludge doom something something


----------



## Dave70 (8/11/17)

From Shveeden.


----------



## manticle (9/11/17)

Playing tonight in my old hometown, didn't realise till today.

Slow, heavy, how I like it


----------



## Dave70 (21/11/17)




----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/11/17)

YLVA from Melbourne. Sludgey doom riffage kinda along the lines of Old Man Gloom & locals Drowning Horse

https://www.popmatters.com/ylva-meta-premiere-2509403843.html


----------



## Dave70 (20/12/17)

Part 3.

(Ha ha, 'cuntsaw')


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/3/18)

I'm currently listening to the new Talbot album.
If you're unfamiliar, they're a bass/drums duo from Estonia who sit firmly in the stoner/sludge/heavy/psych realm but are fairly unique. If you're into overdriven bass riffs and solid drumming this is for you. I saw them when they toured here a quite few years ago and was blown away. the bassist also plays keys at the same time, mostly using an organ patch through overdrive, wah and delay, and uses sticky tape to sustain chords while riffing. It's unique. They sometimes sound like Godflesh but with much more of a groove, or perhaps a stripped back Torche.

Anyway, here it is:

https://open.spotify.com/album/7iRRVXu0aaKtVhIcCxZLAu?si=o620lrsJTziQIY40CdpBOw

Also, their first full length EOS is a cracker:

https://talbot.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/4/18)

accidentally posted this in the non-metal thread, oooops.


I've been absolutely hammering this band lately, they're a two piece that plays riffed-up hard hitting rock along the lines of Unsane, but the vibe and vocals are 100% crusty black metal.. in some way it could be like crust Cobalt
https://mantar.bandcamp.com/album/ode-to-the-flame


----------

